# Bebe's Pictures 2010



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 26, 2010)

*:trioHappy Gotcha Bebe! :trio*



We adopted Bebe from a friend 3 years ago. (August 26, 2007)
She was 4 years old at that time,so I set this date as her Birthdaytoo.

arty:*Bebe is 7 years old today! arty:*





Here are some before and now pictures...









(2007)










(2010)











(2007)









(2010)












(2007)









(2010)


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2010)

Congrats Bebe.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 26, 2010)

Has it really been 3 years already? WOW....it seems like it was just a short time ago...

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bebe!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 26, 2010)

Exactly my thoughts, Peg.

Happy birthday, Bebe!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday

I am surprised you didn't get into trouble with her for showing her weight, somebunny's are sensitive about that.


----------



## cheryl (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Bebe...she is such an adorable girl..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2010)

happy day Bebe.inkelepht:inkbouce::clapping:arty::balloons:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 28, 2010)

[align=center]*Happy 7thBirthday Bebe*[/align]
[align=center]I hope you had a good day. I bet daddy spoiled you rotten, which of course you deserve.[/align]
[align=left]Susan and The Gang[/align]
[align=left]:group::grouphug:trio:running bunny:bunny19:bunny18arty::airborne::birthday:bestwishes:[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Belated BeBe!!!!!!!:biggrin:

Yes, most buns would be apalled, lol.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I am surprised you didn't get into trouble with her for showing her weight, somebunny's are sensitive about that.


Yes this is what I got from her ...





100825-0679a


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> [align=center]I bet daddy spoiled you rotten, which of course you deserve.[/align]


Spoiled? This is what I got from her about her new toy!





100825-0643


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Yes, most buns would be apalled, lol.








Blueberries?








Gratitude. :bunnybutt:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha! Bebe and her tongue made me laugh  She's such a beautiful girl. I can't believe you've had her for 3 years and that she's 7 now! Happy Belated Birthday, Bebe Weebie!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 30, 2010)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I can't believe you've had her for 3 years and that she's 7 now! Happy Belated Birthday, Bebe Weebie!









Me? Seven years old? :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 30, 2010)

OK, just HOW did I miss this????

Happy Belated Birthday , sweet Bebe! You and Georgia are the same age now!

Love all the tongue shots - either you are in the right place at the right time, or ... Bebe just loves sticking her tongue out 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 31, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Love all the tongue shots - either you are in the right place at the right time, or ... Bebe just loves sticking her tongue out









Just lucky catching her tongue when she sticks it out. Shedoesn't do it as much as other bunnies.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Aug 31, 2010)

She's like a puddle of bunny!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2010)

Shadow, Jester, and Georgia visits Bebe!








100904-0932

Bebeis havingsome company, as Shadow, Jester, and Georgia gets to stay with her for the next two weeks. 
Have a good holiday Jan and John!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2010)

I am just fine mommy! Am getting my eye drops twice a day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2010)

I am getting toplay downstairs with Jester, and then with Shadow. Then I make it hard for Stan to catch me to take me back upstairs.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 6, 2010)

Chin, Chin, Chin. I own everything now.


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 6, 2010)

Ohhhhh ! Your bunnies are so adorable  Can I hug them ? Can I ? Can I ? :bunnyhug:


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 7, 2010)

Aww, thanks, Stan, for keeping me up to date with my babies. Georgia can be a devil to catch, can't she ?

How does Bebe feel about having company? Has she 'met' any of them yet?

Was a long journey here - up at 4 am, flew out of Edmonton 7.30 am, to Chicago, then North Carolina and eventually into Orlando, getting to the hotel at 11.45 p. Had to change rooms today as other room not so good - this one is lovely . Had a quiet day, ready to hit the theme parks tomorrow!

Give my babies (and Bebe) lots of nose rubs from me, and tell them Mommy misses them :in tears:. Watch Jester and any chocolate toffees laying around :biggrin:

Jan and John


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Jan!

All are fine. Bebe is taking it all in stride. She is aware of all the activity around her.  
Right now I am taking them down to the basement for their run. Georgia gets to stay the longest as she can play with Jester and Shadow when they get their turn. 
When they are done, Bebegets her timego on her own. Maybe later in the week, I'll see ifBebe can meet the others.







I trimmed Jesters nails. He is very calm, just like when I give him his eye drops. 
I tried to trim Georgia's nails, but she squirmed around and I only got a few nails done. 
I will try and get the rest ofher nailslater.









Here is Shadow and Georgia lounging around. No chocolate toffees for Jester, but he got all the Craisens he wanted. 

That is quite the trip to Orlando. Nice to get an upgrade for the hotel room. Sounds like you are going to have a great time tomorrow. How is the weather down there? 









I had a good time at the baby shower (1 month old for the baby) yesterday. 
Here you can see the candy bar with the cake. 
There was cotton candy, popcorn, ice cone slush's, balloon making. 
Treats for all the kids. (Ieven got a bunny balloon). 







An inflatable gym was set up for thekids.








Even a deer wanted to join the party.

Edit: This was my 7000th post. :scared:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2010)

Here is Georgia cleaning herself.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2010)

Am I clean enough?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2010)

No you missed a spot.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 14, 2010)

Cute pic's


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 14, 2010)

Awww thanks Stan. My babies certainly look like they are doing OK - and not missing mommy at all 

I hope Georgia's poopy butt isn't giving you too much trouble, and Jesters' eye is alright. I miss my little bunsters 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 14, 2010)

I am keeping Georgia's bum clean, and giving Jester eye drops twice a day. Jesterkeeps his cageso clean that I might have to keep him.  He does like to bite and dig at everything. Shadow sometimespees everywhere except in his litter box, so Ihave extra carefresh in the corners of the cage to soak up the pee.





0972







0983


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 15, 2010)

Whats that saying possession is 9 tenths of the law?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 15, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Whats that saying possession is 9 tenths of the law?


:shhhh: Shhh... We don't want Jan to cut her vacation short to reclaim her bunnies. 






Besides Jan, it's cold andraining here. :imsick:

You don't want to come back. :coolness:
There is some mention of _snow_.:faint:


----------



## myheart (Sep 15, 2010)

Awe... Thanks Stan for all of the picture updates of Jan's kids. She must be way too busy herself to keep up with posting pics on their blog. Time does get away from us sometimes....  

Your Bebe is still so beautiful. How is she doing at the nice age of seven? Taking it easy, or still giving you a binkie show once in a while? Wish I could cuddle her... Maybe you could do that for me with a little extra nose-rub?

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 17, 2010)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Whats that saying possession is 9 tenths of the law?


:shock::shock::shock: NO! NO! NO! My Bunnies MY BUNNIES!!! :tonguewiggle

Can't believe they are talking about snow :shock:. It's only September - isn't it illegal for it to snow this early!!!! It's still 90+ degrees here~!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Myheart. Bebe is so mellow now and you could cuddle her all night. She still does a shake rattle and roll (binky) now and then. 





0495


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 17, 2010)

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> My Bunnies MY BUNNIES!!! :tonguewiggle



It maybe 90*F where you are but we are going down to -4*C (24*F) with frost warnings tonight.

And the bunnies would have to think twice if they return to you. :innocent





0993


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 17, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Can't believe they are talking about snow :shock:. It's only September - isn't it illegal for it to snow this early!!!! It's still 90+ degrees here~!
> 
> Jan


Considering the summer we have had, you should consider yourself lucky there hasn't been snow yet. You live in Canada now, we get snow, a lot of it all year. You never put away your winter clothing.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

These pictures were taken by Luvabun when Bebe stayed atLuvabun's placeon October 15-17. Iwas away forthe weekend in Banff, Alberta (Stayed at the Banff Springs Hotel).

The week before Bebe was going to Lavabun's place, I treated Bebe with ivermectin for mites. She was injected with ivermectin and some was applied topically over the flaking area. The breeder that was helping me alsogave Bebe some imectin orally to treat for worms. Bebe had a reaction to the imectin and she stopped eating for a few days. PoorLuvabun had to nurse Bebe back to health while I was away.







Bebe does this when she begs for food. leaseplease:









Who can resist this cute face? :rollseyes









Looks like she is doing fine. Look at the bite marks on the foam mat. :confused2:









Is this her favorite spot? Just out of the grasp of Luvabun's reach? :?



So THANK-YOU Luvabun for bunnysitting my Bebe and returning her to me when I got home. :hug1


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Can't believe they are talking about snow :shock:. It's only September - isn't it illegal for it to snow this early!!
> ...



This was taken on Friday, November 5, 2010. The next Monday we had a big dump of snow.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 21, 2010)

Here are my Santa Pictures that I took at the Edmonton Humane Society on Sunday December 19, 2010.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 22, 2010)

:inlove: Awww, look at my sweet girl with Santa. I wonder what she asked for (perhaps to come and live with me:big wink

Bebe was an Angel when she stayed here - no problem at all. She and Jester would stare at each other through the stair bannister, but weren't aggressive at all.

Aahhh, I remember those hazy November days - when everything wasn't covered by feet of snow :twitch:

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 26, 2010)

Did Santa bring lots of presents for such a good bun?


----------

